

Programmable Materials - jcr
http://www.selfassemblylab.net/ProgrammableMaterials.php

======
fitzwatermellow
Related is this mesmerizing video by designer Dana Zelig that employs 3D
printed Shrinky Wrap and light to produce a demo of the "sinuous flatland
ballet" that could be possible with programmable matter:

[http://www.fastcodesign.com/3048940/the-magical-beauty-of-
pr...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/3048940/the-magical-beauty-of-programmable-
materials)

Can't help thinking that there is some golden ratio of piezo-electric crystals
and carbon epoxy composites that would make a material that is not just
programmable but also able to self-generate its own power supply ;)

------
mangeletti
I was surprised to see no mention of electroactive polymers[1].

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroactive_polymers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroactive_polymers)

------
thisjepisje
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bimetal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bimetal)

